# Orvis Recon 4 weight 10' Review



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, I took my new Orvis Recon 4 weight 10' out today and wanted to provide some feedback.
This rod is simply amazing! Well balanced, outstanding craftsmanship, smooth casting, I love the 10' version for mending and the blank is just plain gorgeous.
If you get a change to cast one, do it! It is basically the same feel as the H2 rod, but half the price.....


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Heard nothing but great things on recon. waiting for them to bring out the switch rod.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

The Recon is a terrific rod and I feel like its going to put Orvis back on the map. The recon is a rod that can compete with other rods that retail around $650 and hold it's own. Orvis hasn't put out a great mid-range rod in such a long time, making the Recon long overdue.


----------

